# Star Wars Episode II



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

So who is waiting for this one to come out?

From the reviews I have seen it appears that George Lucas has seen the light of his errors found in Episode 1 and turned Episode 2 into a true Star Wars Kick ass movie. I understand that Jar Jar only has a SMALL SMALL part in the film.

Anyone counting down?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I already have my tickets for Sunday the 19th. Can't wait.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Why wait?Star Wars 'cloned on the net'


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

RE: "The movie industry is hoping to avoid the kind of wholesale copying that has blighted the music industry over the last few years."

Yes, one need only look at CD sales to see how those poor guys are suffering -- NOT.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL, good point lee. How can they yell p2p is hurting them when it's increased sales. And we're suffering a recession... I know p2p has increased how many CDs I buy because I can hear stuff I otherwise wouldn't dream of buying, then decide to get it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I downloaded both Star Wars and Spiderman off the net. 

Spiderman had Japaneese Subtitles on the bottom and Star Wars looked and sounded bad, it made me all the more want to go out and see these in the theaters. 

Honestly I did not want to see StarWars but after watching the video I downloaded from the net I now want to go see it.

I was to see it in full colors with the Dolby Digital sound, not this tin can sound these net versions have.

See see movies on the net actually sold a ticket (actually 2) that would have not have been sold otherwise.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I saw Star Wars II yesterday. Good movie. Lots of interesting connections to EP's 4, 5, & 6. 

I would say overall the movie was good (but not great). What's really neat is that it's easy to see the light at the end of the tunnel as far as the story lines. Everything is beginning to come together. 

Also, is was really cool watching Yoda kick butt!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i liked seeing the two security red shirts for a sec at the end of clones standing behind the group on the balcony...

i can't help but wonder how much better the film might have been if someone like james marters had been playing skywalker instead of hadyn christenson....i honestly don't see why(other than story convenience)why the girl would be remotely attracted to him(musdt have been the part where he was glad to kill the women and children)...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"See see movies on the net actually sold a ticket (actually 2) that would have not have been sold otherwise."

I agree totally. Same goes for music. Too bad the entertainment industry is too blind to see this!


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah, the movie industry really doesn't get it if they think that watching a downloaded net bootleg copy of a movie is a reasonable substitute for seeing the real thing in a big screen cinema with cool sounds, etc...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

The entertainment industry doesn't need piracy to kill it. They are doing a fine job of killing themselves


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I finally saw Star Wars on Sunday, and I have to say that I thought it was really, really good. I left the theater feeling like I remember feeling after seeing the first Star Wars back in 1977. Also got to see it in a DLP theater, not film. That was interesting - colors were really brilliant, but a few of the really fast pans were out of focus due to digital artifacting. I'm going to go see it again on film to compare the two.


----------

